# Issues with Intel 3945abg wifi...[SOLVED]

## Gentoo Bob

Alrighty, I've been playing with this for awhile and its driving me nuts.  I've followed all sorts of links and HOWTo's and nothing is working for me.  I have an error that I have yet seen anyone else have on this Intel 3945 card.  I'm using wireless tools.

I have all the IEEE in kernel as modules.  No debugging set.

I have emerged ipw3945 ipw3945d ipw3945-ucode

I can start (/etc/init.d/ipw3945d start)  just fine.  No errors.  

When I look into my dmesg log i see the following.....

ADDRCONF (NETDEV_UP): ETH1: link is not ready

ipw3945: 1 frames still in use.  Did we lose one?

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)

Also when I do a "iwconfig eth1", I get this....

WARNING: Driver for device eth1 has been compiled with version 22 of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20. Some things may be broken....

I can see access points (iwlist eth1 scan).  I just can't get associated with mine.  I'll do a "dhcpcd eth1" and it times out.

SO! Any ideas???   I have a Dell Inspiron E1505.  Just FYI.

----------

## broken_chaos

You'll probably be wanting to look at /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/net.example instead of trying to connect manually. Works much better. If you're still having problems, you may even want to look at using wpa_supplicant instead (which, despite the name, works for WEP and unencrypted wireless as well).

----------

## Gentoo Bob

Yes I have already given the wpa_suppliment and ../net a try.  Did not work.  All the post I have read with issue relating to ther Intel3945 card were all able to use wireless-tools.  

The answer is close cause it is working, just not 100%.  Weird thing is, is that my wifi light on my laptop keeps flashing like its picking up a signal or trying to turn on.  Like I said, I can scan and see AP's but just cant get associated to them.

----------

## Gentoo Bob

Hey, I got the issue solved!!

I downloaded the driver from Intel's site.  installed just the driver, not the "d" or "ucore"  files.  I emerged hotplug (article I read in similiar issue).  did a modprobe ipw3945.  

Continued with the IWCONFIG configure commands and BAM!  I'm on!  lol  

WHOOHOO!!  I rebooted the sucker a few times and its solid.  Good to go!!  I love it when I solve my own problems.  Thanks for the help.  lol

----------

## biojayc

could you be more specific on how you got it working?  I'm having the same problem too.  Thanks

----------

## Gentoo Bob

In your kernel under Device Drivers --> Wireless --> Make encryption (tkip, MAC software, etc) all Modules.

then perform the following...

#emerge -av wireless-tools or wpa_supplicat (whatever your needs are)

#emerge -av hotplug

#emerge -av ipw3945  (this will also emerge ipw3945d and ipw3945-ucode)

Reboot it.  

ipw3945 has its own service and needs to be started at boot.  you should be good.

----------

